# Coppers and idiot mates



## Benji91 (Oct 12, 2018)

If you poke a snake, don't be surprised when it bites.

I woke up this morning to another person back home being arrested over some dumb shit. Dude went up to a couple of random cops and started giving them shit. Of course, this ended with his drunk arse in cuffs.

Personally, I don't have a whole lot of sympathy. I hate the cops as much as the next person, and have been through the process of harassment claims against them. Just, shit, why give them a reason? Why give them an invitation to fuck you up? Why go on their radar for no reason? Dude is older than me, old enough to know better.

I just don't understand why people feel the need to yell stupid aggression at pigs, then get surprised their are consequences. Give that shit up, grow up and, if you really have an issue with cops, you'd know it'd be fucking best to stay off their minds.

Am I wrong to think like this, am I missing something completely? Just seems like the "Sex Pistols" model of punk, ha.

Just bitching really. The SHARP crew making a bit deal out of this back home don't really sit well with me.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 12, 2018)

i somewhat agree - if you don't rev up the bullshit machine there isn't nearly as likely to be bullshit..

better to stay off their minds like you put, very well said


----------



## Benji91 (Oct 12, 2018)

Like, if the cops were being aggressive or if he had any sort of history with them I'd understand. And I don't think he should have been locked up, I just also struggle to find sympathy.


----------



## siid (Oct 12, 2018)

i agree that shits annoying especially if the cops arent even focused on you to begin with


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 12, 2018)

yeah i mean it's all about choosing your battles. if you can't win that fight, why start it? you're just going to lose and it's going to be a huge time sink to yourself that could have been better spent on fighting the system some other way.

that said, it's important to fight oppression in general, i just think talking shit and getting your drunk ass arrested isn't the way to do it.


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 13, 2018)

some people think abusing pigs is another way of demonstrating how hardcore they are but it rarely ends in victory.... a few years ago we got pigged in the early stages of setting up a big free party - after hours of polite negotiations it was agreed that we'd scale down the sounds somewhat so at least we had some kind of party - just as 6 cops walk off satisfied with the outcome a blackout drunk friend of mine comes flying out of nowhere and smacks one pig in the face - two hours later the riot squad arrives and we all get battered to shit....

there's better ways to deal with 'em - at another party I saw two crusty chicks link arms with two coppers, pinch their arses and ask about their sexual tastes, basically embarrassed them the fuck out of there ! classic bit of girl power....


----------



## Anagor (Oct 13, 2018)

roguetrader said:


> some people think abusing pigs is another way of demonstrating how hardcore they are but it rarely ends in victory....



Almost never. It's just dumb.

Be as polite as necessary, be as unhelpful as possible (if they ask questions and so on), but don't be aggressive. State your point, state your rights if you feel like it, but don't abuse.



roguetrader said:


> a few years ago we got pigged in the early stages of setting up a big free party - after hours of polite negotiations it was agreed that we'd scale down the sounds somewhat so at least we had some kind of party - just as 6 cops walk off satisfied with the outcome a blackout drunk friend of mine comes flying out of nowhere and smacks one pig in the face - two hours later the riot squad arrives and we all get battered to shit....



Yeah that's bullshit, can relate. Cops were called on you ... they had to do something about it ... they talked to you ... there was a compromise and they were about to leave you alone ... and then some idiot fucked everything up. Just cause of his misguided ego. Ffs.



roguetrader said:


> there's better ways to deal with 'em - at another party I saw two crusty chicks link arms with two coppers, pinch their arses and ask about their sexual tastes, basically embarrassed them the fuck out of there ! classic bit of girl power....



Haha!


----------



## Jackthereaper (Oct 13, 2018)

Lol, doing that is better than what an old high school friends dad did, lets call him john. Apparently john is in 250+ thousand in debt to the IRS for never paying taxes in his life. John has been going crazier and crazier since his car accident that fucked his face up, and the irs has been threatening him.

So, Fucker was hunting in the city on his 4 acres of wooded property (hes the only person in that city still allowed to have horses, has been for 30 years). Well he was hunting at night with a suppressed full auto m4 w. What apparently is a $15k nightvision scope when someone saw him and called the cops. The scope records everything if you push a button.

Well, several friends have seen what happened when the swat team showed up outside his property with 15 dudes. john was in his ghillie suit while hunting and this was night time so he hunkered down and was apparently pointing this rifle & scope at all these cops saying shit like “i could kill you, i could kill you, i could kill YOU”. All of this is recorded by the scope. So apparently he managed to crawl back out through a drainage ditch / culvert and avoided being aprehended by the swat team and was never cought.

When my comrad mikeal watched the video with john, and confronted him saying something like “john, you know they would kill you of they knew you were aiming a gun at them” and his response was “KILL ME?!? I had tactical advantage”

So, the moral or the story is dont be a fucking lunatic i guess? Didnt seem to get john in any trouble yet.. though he has had the cops to his property so many times its stupid. Usually over guns or loud cars or giant bonfires.


----------

